# Good God, not again... Type F on C4Y



## Jai (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/378_New-Type-White-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html

Geez, what's with all these new types suddenly showing up on C4Y?...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 7, 2008)

ot weighs as much as the new type a


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 7, 2008)

It seems as though the edges are also closed in, like the Type A  The core looks like the Type D core, but i'm not sure. It's like 11.99, compared to the 13.00 of the new type A. (it's gone down by 99 cents eh?).


----------



## TomZ (Jun 7, 2008)

He's proably discovered he makes a load of money from people trying out the new cubes.


----------



## Lofty (Jun 7, 2008)

Well with the type D it appears we all had reason to buy them... with these e and f tho we will wait and see.
Sky blue too! I love pretty colored cubes! Tho my pink one has sucky springs...
How can you see what the core/edges look like? I only see the one picture of the fully assembled cube.


----------



## Jai (Jun 7, 2008)

There's some pictures in the forums.. 
http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1188-2-1.html


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 7, 2008)

the rounded pieces make it almost look childish. they might make it easier to cut corners though. ill wait for a review.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 7, 2008)

Filled edges, yay! I'm just concerned about corner rattling...

What I really want to see is an old new type A cube with correctly-proportioned pieces.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha, awesome. Can't wait for reviews on this!


----------



## MasakitChan (Jun 7, 2008)

The type F's look like cutting corners like no one's business. REVIEWS ARE MUST SEE ON THIS. And aswell as the third model type A's.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://cube4you.com/379_White-3x3x3-Cube-with-plastic-tile.html

Speaking of new products.


----------



## Jai (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks kinda cool, but it has no screws..


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pictures of the type F if people don't like following links:


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 8, 2008)

It's so... round? The gaps in between the cubies look a bit bigger. It could be the rounded stickers making it look like everything else is round.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 8, 2008)

No, the pieces are beveled a ton. I like that look actually.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 8, 2008)

That cube looks smooth.


----------



## Jai (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, the whole rounded pieces look is cool, but that would make lube more prone to leaking out after you lube your cube.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 8, 2008)

Why did I buy type D when this type F just comes out and looks so awesome?! Man, I bet James (the C4Y guy) must be making a heck lot of money from pumping out all these new cubes that *looks* good and someone just had to try them all, at once.


----------



## genwin (Jun 8, 2008)

the chubby cube..


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks like the white DIY from puzl.co.uk..
anyway I am MAD.
I just ordered a type E and A 3rd model A and another D..
But I couldn't order a type F.
This really sucks.
And the shipping prices are horrific in America!!


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess I'm kinda lucky. I've been waiting for the new Type A's to restock, but now they have a third model, a Type F, and E. I'm gonna try to order soon. I just hope they don't get three more types after I order.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 8, 2008)

I need a new cube! I can't decide!
D and E are good according to some, and horrible according to some others.
What should I do? Buy all the cubes in the world and hope I get lucky?
Old A is alright, but I do want something better.
Who ordered some F's?
I want some opinions from someone fast (sub-15) before I decide what to buy.


----------



## Jai (Jun 8, 2008)

We might have to make Tim Sun make an emergency trip to James' (C4Y guy) house to try the Type F. 
Judging by the price it's got, there's gotta be something special about it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 9, 2008)

*Timothy Sun!!*



Jai said:


> We might have to make Tim Sun make an emergency trip to James' (C4Y guy) house to try the Type F.
> Judging by the price it's got, there's gotta be something special about it.



We need you tim!!


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> It looks like the white DIY from puzl.co.uk..
> anyway I am MAD.
> I just ordered a type E and A 3rd model A and another D..
> But I couldn't order a type F.
> ...



There all new white cubes, he said there bringing other colours out soon, so you did the right thing unless you really like white cubes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > We might have to make Tim Sun make an emergency trip to James' (C4Y guy) house to try the Type F.
> ...



...great...


----------



## Jai (Jun 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ...great...


Hey, it's your fault for mentioning you live near James


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 11, 2008)

Totally. We need you Tim.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 11, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Totally. We need you Tim.






Those pictures excite me in ways that it shouldn't. xD


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 11, 2008)

I know, same here. I mean, *LOOK AT THOSE EDGE PIECES OH MY LAWD*


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 11, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> I know, same here. I mean, *LOOK AT THOSE EDGE PIECES OH MY LAWD*



Seriously!!
Its SOOOO smooth(at least it looks like it xD)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 11, 2008)

They're just edge pieces, calm down guys. -_-


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 12, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> They're just edge pieces, calm down guys. -_-



But they are SEXY edge pieces xD


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tim, please tell us how they are.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > They're just edge pieces, calm down guys. -_-
> ...



What are you high on? Silicone?

I'm actually skeptical. Looks like they would get stuck. Maybe corners would twist accidentally if it's too loose.


----------



## Jai (Jun 13, 2008)

K, I ordered a white Type F (I'm not gonna wait for black to come out, I prefer white anyway), and a nylon type A core, in case I need to swap out the core (and I ordered an ES A4 too, but that's beside the point). It should come in around a week, so expect an unbox vid, along with maybe a review or first impression kind of thing.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 14, 2008)

yay now we can prove that it is crap  seriously I think that too many new types are coming out.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 14, 2008)

I just ordered the new Type F too, 2 D's, and a Model 3 Type A.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 19, 2008)

i just ordered a white eastsheen 4x4(my rubiks sucks) but i also ordered 2 type A's and one F. once i get them both up to snuff ill try and make a video review comparing the type a, the type f, and a standard storebought


----------



## Jai (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been tracking my package, and it's already made it past customs, and has been sent to Canada Post to ship out, and so should be in my hands by the end of the week.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 20, 2008)

Give us a review!


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 20, 2008)

Jai said:


> I've been tracking my package, and it's already made it past customs, and has been sent to Canada Post to ship out, and so should be in my hands by the end of the week.



Grrr, mine just got into customs. When did you make your order?


----------



## Jai (Jun 20, 2008)

Last Friday. I did it on Friday so that James could process the order and get it ready, and then ship it first thing Monday morning. Since it's still processing by the postal service, and today's Friday, it'll probably end up getting here on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 20, 2008)

Take lots of pictures of the sexy pieces.


----------



## Jai (Jun 20, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Take lots of pictures of the sexy pieces.


Today, you see, we have something called videos. 
I have a camcorder, and no digital camera, so I'll probably be making a vid. The pics taken by my camcorder aren't that good.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 20, 2008)

Jai said:


> Last Friday. I did it on Friday so that James could process the order and get it ready, and then ship it first thing Monday morning. Since it's still processing by the postal service, and today's Friday, it'll probably end up getting here on Monday or Tuesday.



I ordered mine on Friday too, but it wasn't shipped out until Wednesday or something. How long was your package in customs? Mine still says it's in customs. Also, for anyone in the U.S., how does the package come? Does USPS deliver it? Would I have to sign anything?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 21, 2008)

Apparently the Type F cubes suck:



> Type F's are crap. Really. They're about as good as rubik brand cubes, except they can cut corners better. The plastic is weird, and is destroyed by silicone. I had to sand it after siliconing, as it had messed up the plastic. Now I'm using Vaseline, and the cube still sucks. It's slow, hard to turn, and if you try and loosen the tension to a decent level, it pops like crazy. Not reccomended, do not buy. I would get a type a or a new type a .



Source


----------



## Jai (Jun 21, 2008)

And apparently, the third model new Type A sucks too. 
Well, that's $11 down the drain. 
But, there's still hope; that's only 1 person's review, I'm kinda hoping that he got a defect cube 


> this is the new model , hope you like it , manybe need you burnish it , it will work good


That's from the Cubefans description of the Type F. What's burnishing? From what I understand from googling it, it's similar to sanding. :S
Hopefully the Type F is good after breaking it in.


----------



## Statical (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah DAE, I read that a few days ago. Thought I wouldn't tell Jai.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 22, 2008)

*@Jai:*

@Jai:
The Type A(3rd model) IS a piece of crap...you'll find out once you get it.
Its just terribly designed.
Although, I made an amazing combo cube..
I'm not sure if I should tell you guys though..


----------



## Jai (Jun 22, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Yeah DAE, I read that a few days ago. Thought I wouldn't tell Jai.


I'm just trying to be optimistic, because it kinda sucks knowing you're screwed beforehand. Like the type Ds and store cubes, quality may vary from cube to cube, but I doubt it.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> @Jai:
> The Type A(3rd model) IS a piece of crap...you'll find out once you get it.
> Its just terribly designed.
> Although, I made an amazing combo cube..
> I'm not sure if I should tell you guys though..



why is it crap??? is this that one with the caps and stuff? Also where can I find the second type A? And sorry for so many Q's but is the skyblue cube good aaaannnndddd what was that combo of yours?  Answer if you can!!!!


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 22, 2008)

Whoa they just came out with a black Third Model Type A. Anyway, my package came today (Saturday) but I wasn't there, and I'm ****ed, because they left a note, and it said I could only pick it up from 9AM to 2PM, it was 2:30, and the mail doesn't even get to my house until 2:00 or after. But at least it came today. I'm also wondering, how is the Third Model crap, isn't practically the same as the Model 2?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Although, I made an amazing combo cube..
> I'm not sure if I should tell you guys though..



Oh please DO tell


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 22, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Although, I made an amazing combo cube..
> ...



Tell!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 23, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



*TELL!!*


----------



## Jai (Jun 23, 2008)

Get back on topic, guys.

My order came today (Eastsheen A4, Nylon type A core, white type F cube). For some odd reason, I got an extra corner, and an extra washer with my type F cube. It came with caps for the edges and corners, so yes, the pieces are closed. There is a small square hole on the edges, though, where the edge slits would go on a new Type A cube. There's no edge slits for the Type F. 
Generally, it's feeling okay. I'm pretty sure it'll be MUCH better after breaking in, and maybe some lubing. It's still got that "new cube" feel.
The 
The stickers are rounded, so that's what made the cube's pieces look really rounded, in the pictures. However, the cube actually does have more rounded pieces, it's not just the stickers that make it look round.
I made an unboxing vid, but it's really bad, so I'll just make a Type F vid review later, after I put the stickers on.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome. Tell us how it is once you lube it and break it in.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 24, 2008)

I picked up my package today too, and the cubes kick A$$! The white Type D is better than the black one, and I put in Type A cores no problem, the screws came out perfect, and the stickers only had red and orange flipped on both. The Model 3 Type A I'm probably going to assemble tomorrow.

The Type F feels kinda like a new Model 1 Type A, except kind of better. I think. I assembled the Type F with the Type A core, too lazy to even try the Type F core. Actually, it feels kinda like new storebought, except that it cuts corners better. No vids taken yet, my dad opened the box before I got to it, but the cubes kick ***. And after reading that post on C4Y, I don't want to lube it (Type F) yet.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 24, 2008)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> I picked up my package today too, and the cubes kick A$$! The white Type D is better than the black one, and I put in Type A cores no problem, the screws came out perfect, and the stickers only had red and orange flipped on both. The Model 3 Type A I'm probably going to assemble tomorrow.
> 
> The Type F feels kinda like a new Model 1 Type A, except kind of better. I think. I assembled the Type F with the Type A core, too lazy to even try the Type F core. Actually, it feels kinda like new storebought, except that it cuts corners better. No vids taken yet, my dad opened the box before I got to it, but the cubes kick ***. And after reading that post on C4Y, I don't want to lube it yet.



Why is everyone's white type D better than their black?...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know, but my white one sKoOls my black one anyday. (meaning that it is better.... )


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 24, 2008)

YEah, mine too. I don't even use my black one anymore. My white one with a type A core is absolute bliss.


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2008)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> And after reading that post on C4Y, I don't want to lube it (Type F) yet.


It's okay to lube it, I did, and the plastic didn't get messed up or anything. Maybe it was just the lube that the guy was using.
So, basically, the Type F is okay to buy and use, guys.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2008)

I figured F would be Ok. But how does it compare to the old type A? Or the type D?


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't really compare it to other cubes, because my Type A is really broken-in, and has been lubed a lot, whereas I've only lubed my Type F twice, and both times, with a bit of lube. And, I don't have a Type D. It's better than a store cube, though.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2008)

I also only have a type A. Seeing how it's alright, but not amazing. I'll probably get a type D and another type A.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 25, 2008)

Jai said:


> 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> 
> 
> > And after reading that post on C4Y, I don't want to lube it (Type F) yet.
> ...



Did you use CRC?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 26, 2008)

I think (no, actually I KNOW) Jai uses Jig A Loo. Wait, doesn't Jig A loo melt plastic? Look closely on the pieces, Jai.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 26, 2008)

Jigaloo WILL melt plastic in LARGE QUANTITIES (drops etc)

but in moderation it softens plastic. I use it to break in cubes extremely fast


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 26, 2008)

:O May be I should spray it onto a cotton swab and then use the swab on the cube? Hmm


----------



## Jai (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been using Jig-a-loo for a while, but I'll try to get some G-lube (G-Lub?) from my friends next time one of them goes to Korea. Doowon (Joo) has it, and it's awesome.

And, the black Type F is now available on C4Y, and I think it might have a very different feel, because when you turn the white Type F, you can really feel the softness of the plastic.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 26, 2008)

I prefer to spray at a rather considerable distance. (2.5ft, 50-75cm)

This is kinda wasteful and dangerous, but i got REALLY EVEN coating and minimal plastic meltage (indicated by craters and well, melted plastic)

anywayz...

How does the type F feel in terms of weight? I like cubes with a "solid" feeling


----------



## Jai (Jun 26, 2008)

The Type F has a different kind of feel, it's much lighter than the old Type A. It feels kind of.... hollow?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 26, 2008)

Jai said:


> I've been using Jig-a-loo for a while, but I'll try to get some G-lube (G-Lub?) from my friends next time one of them goes to Korea. Doowon (Joo) has it, and it's awesome.



I tried to ask Doowon to buy it last time, but when he was checking into the airport, they took it out and threw it away. So, I don't think we can get those  I think CRC is pretty much similiar (well, it works well too).


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah I tried to bring some G-Lube but they threw it out


----------



## Jai (Jun 26, 2008)

But how did Doowon get it then?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 27, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> Yeah I tried to bring some G-Lube but they threw it out



So now we have to try to smuggle silicone across borders?


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 27, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> I prefer to spray at a rather considerable distance. (2.5ft, 50-75cm)
> How does the type F feel in terms of weight? I like cubes with a "solid" feeling



The Type F is really light. The pieces feel hollow, and the plastic is probably not very dense. If you like "solid" feeling cubes, I recommend the Diansheng and Type D's. The Type F feels most similar to a very loose Type A.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 27, 2008)

the type f is ok, but has something to it that makes it seem crappy. Its plastic doesnt seem as dense and durable and solid as the type f does, and its rounded edges and corners dont seem to do anything except for the look


----------



## Jai (Jun 27, 2008)

Try a hybrid cube between the old type A, and the type F. 
Type F corners and edges with Type A centers and core is really loose, fast, and noisy.
Type A corners and edges with Type F centers and core feels like a Type A at medium tension. Very smooth and stable.

Could someone try Type D + Type F? I don't have a Type D.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 30, 2008)

Jai, should I order an F when I order my D to try hybrids? Not just for this test, cause it would take a month to come, but since I was gonna order D soon anyway...


----------



## Jai (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, if you want to, then go ahead. If you're okay with spending $12 extra for experimenting, then go ahead. Make sure you have type A cores to switch out for both your Type D and Type F.
You won't be using your Type F all the time, since it's not as good as a well worked-in Type A, but it's a nice cube to have and use, especially for those times when you just wanna sit back, relax, and cube. Type F is perfect for that, since it's quiet, and light.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 3, 2008)

A really good Hybrid is Type D core(type A mod) + edges type D + corners from type A(3rd model)


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jul 5, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> A really good Hybrid is Type D core(type A mod) + edges type D + corners from type A(3rd model)



What do you mean? Do you mean Type D centers, Type D core, Type D edges, and Type A3 corners?

Edit: I just put my A3 corners into my Type D (with D edges and center and new A core) it's sooo much looser, but doesn't pop. Feels really wierdly funny too, a little lighter than the Type D. It's also really loud.


----------

